# Buying an aquarium with stand in Ottawa area



## Zocoroma (8 mo ago)

Hello,
Any suggestions on best options to buy an aquarium with a stand (size ~50-90 gallons) in Ottawa area. I was searching for months (open to used aquarium purchases from Kijiji , not found anything I like). I now believe the only option is to order it online. Any trustful source of aquarium sets /equipment in Canada that you can recommend? Thanks in advance


----------

